# what size is your chi?



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

If your inbetween round up or down depending on which side of the halfway mark you are. And if youve got more than one chi, you'll have to post the rest of the weights, as u can only vote once.

mia
x


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey was right at 3 and a half, so I chose 4 lbs.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh dear, is it possible to translate that for me?  We use grams and kg. I have no idea whatsoever what lbs means......


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn and Rosie are both 3 1/2lb each ,Sully is 7 1/2lb.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Ory&C said:


> Oh dear, is it possible to translate that for me?  We use grams and kg. I have no idea whatsoever what lbs means......


yup i dont usualy use pounds, but its kind of a chihuahua measuring standard lol, even most uk people will talk about them in lb, very strange..
I think theres about 2.5 lb in a kg..
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats because most of us older people were taught pounds and ounces at school


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

All mine are under 4lbs however chico can go above if im not careful!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> Thats because most of us older people were taught pounds and ounces at school


I see  ..... well here in continental Europe we've always only used kilograms and grams, so that's why I'm a bit confused. Billy is 1.5kg at this point (but he's only 6months, so that will change) and I hope he'll be at least 2kg when fully grown up. I don't like them too small, cause then I have the feeling I'm not holding anything in my arms :lol: ......


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

heres a weight convertor http://www.onlineconversion.com/weight_common.htm


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

1.5kg is 3.3 pounds. ory&c - so your billie is about 3.3 pounds! what a lovely size!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Great! That's a cool thing..... thank you! :wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby weighs exactly 2 lbs. at 9 weeks. Hope this helps!! =)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i a 5 pounder and a 6pounder


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

a kg is exactly 2.2 pounds so Marcus weighs 2 kg cause he's 4.4 pounds, or when he's a bit overweight it can hit 4 1/2.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Smiffy weighs just over 4lb and is two years old.
Trinny weighs just over 3lb and is one year old. :lol:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo weighs in at 4lbs. 2oz. He is a delicate lil thing!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Mia said:


> Ory&C said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, is it possible to translate that for me?  We use grams and kg. I have no idea whatsoever what lbs means......
> ...


2.2 pounds in a kilo... but close enough. :wink: I'm sure there's a grams to pounds weight converter available somewhere online - maybe do a Google search?


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

charlie weighs 2lb 2oz at 4 months. according to the size chart located on this forum somewhere, he's supposed to be 4.5lbs full grown. ?_?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi is 2lbs 9oz and will be 6 months next Tuesday


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Charlie weighs just under 8lbs. at 14 months. :shock: Piper was 4lbs. at the vet on Monday, she's 6 1/2 months so she'll get a little bigger yet.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Thats because most of us older people were taught pounds and ounces at school


yes the same for me, I can't use grams & kg


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson is 6lbs


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Chico is 6lbs and so far Angelo is 1.8.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Neekos 3.9lbs at 8months


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rubyfox said:


> sullysmum said:
> 
> 
> > Thats because most of us older people were taught pounds and ounces at school
> ...


 __________________-Thats why so many sellers in markets,local shops etc have been fighting to keep the Imperial measurements,its only since uk joined the european union or whatever it is we have had to change over. The only way i know kilos etc is from sugar and cereal packets etc and the deli counter


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Bruiser is three years old and weighs 6pounds. Teddy is two and weighs 61/2 pounds. Chloes is two years old and weighs a couple onces over 3pounds.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker is 9.2 pounds, a bit over where he should be, ideally. :roll:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Charley is 13 lbs at 2 years

Snoopy is 6 lbs at 14 weeks!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily is 4 pounds at 5 years of age. My lil peanut girl.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Stinky is 5 lbs. at 1 yr. 5 months.
Smelly is 7 lbs. at 11 months.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie is topped at 5lbs...
dodger currently weighs in at 2.75 lbs, hes charting to be 4-4 1/2 but the vet is saying 4lbs.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

since chiwi and jumba are both 2.15 (2 pounds 15 ounces) i put 3 pounds. chiwi is 10 months old and charting out to be about 3 1/2 and jumba is 14 weeks old and charting out to be 5- 5 1/2.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Alright! I have a mutant chi coming in at 8.5 pounds. She's my girl on stilts, super tall.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel is a solid 7 pounds.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Chihuahua Head said:


> Alright! I have a mutant chi coming in at 8.5 pounds. She's my girl on stilts, super tall.


Ha! I think I have the mutant. I had Taco to the vet on Saturday and he's a whopping 13.8 lbs. And, he still looks little to me. I can't imagine how small some of yours are.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

My 'little' Tico is just an once or so under a whopping 8lbs! He will be 7 months this weekend.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Teddy is 5.5 pounds. :cheers:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Kylie and Tequila are both closer to 7.lbs
Ginger is 4.5lbs :shock: (she should be 3lbs though...she is getting chubby...so says my vet...no longer has a waist...whoops)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cosmo is 8 pounds , vienna 3 and paris 4  

cosmo is skinny but has a very long body :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Keeks is just under 6 i think possibly a little less. I think charlie will be about the same size, 3 1/2 at 4 months
mia
x


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Butter-3.8
Jelly-5
Peanut-7
Shortpump-10
Red-8
sparkplug-26( but hes a mix)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Beenie is 12-ish
and NO CLUE what baby Freia is.. but she's still a little baby :wink:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i think bobo's about 7 lbs now..not really sure.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Minx is about 3.5 lbs and Brooke was 6.5 lbs but I think she may have put on more weight :?  since she was last weighed. I have to try and trim her down a little methinks! :shock:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I haven't weighed Gadget in about 6 weeks but he was 5 pounds 1 ounce when he was last weighed... 

He is tiny.... he hasn't even gotten to the size of his dad and he is a small chi... 

Gadget is short and stocky....


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

My Emmi is 5 lbs. :dog:


----------



## FJW (Sep 14, 2004)

Nike weighs 5 pounds, Grizzly weighs 11


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Mia said:


> If your inbetween round up or down depending on which side of the halfway mark you are. And if youve got more than one chi, you'll have to post the rest of the weights, as u can only vote once.
> 
> mia
> x


One is 4 lbs @ 2yrs and one is 5lbs at 3 yrs.


----------

